# Demo Team



## Min (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm currently trying to get my demonstration team up and going and right now,  I am having problems finding music for the demos.  Does anyone have any recommendations for the music? (I have everything else planned already).


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 11, 2007)

Try looking into 'podrunner'.  It's a podcast of good techno for running and other cardio.  Also, there are dozens of techno cds out there for group fitness like taebo.  Any of those work well.

Plus the Mortal Kombat soundtracks are often winners.

What is the purpose of your demo team?  What's your plan?


----------



## Min (Jul 12, 2007)

Right now the purpose of the demo team is mainly a half time show type of thing between segments of tests (such as between beginner and intermediate tests or for June and December before the black belt test begins)  We are slowly getting more demos where we are trying to get people excited and enroll.

Thanks for the music help ^^.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 12, 2007)

Your first idea is a really good one.  The demo team will have fun practicing and performing, your students will like watching.

In terms of using a demo team to generate leads out in the world, it doesn't often work too well.  Folks see your top-flight athletes showing off and the studies say it actually _intimidates_ potential new students.

The public demo we do these days is actually an audience participation class.  We show a few basic things, then call volunteers up to do five minutes.  The specific five minutes vary according to who comes up, but it's always 1)simple, 2)fun and 3)_empowering_.

Just my 2 cents.  Good luck and welcome to MT


----------



## Min (Jul 12, 2007)

I can understand the intimidation factor, but you also have to realize, the public demo isn't as much for pulling in students, even though that is a main goal coming from an instructor point of view, but it is also to help increase the confidents of the students.  One of the first public demos we did was in front of about 2000 people, and you better believe there confidents jumped after hearing multiple compliments from the spectators.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 12, 2007)

Min said:


> I can understand the intimidation factor, but you also have to realize, the public demo isn't as much for pulling in students, even though that is a main goal coming from an instructor point of view, but it is also to help increase the confidents of the students. One of the first public demos we did was in front of about 2000 people, and you better believe there confidents jumped after hearing multiple compliments from the spectators.


 
Right on.  That's exactly the spirit.  Well done to you and yours.


----------

